# Your forum popularity



## JosephAOI (Nov 17, 2012)

So a couple days ago, I was talking to Mehtab on facebook. I got to thinking, you know, everyone knows him and Randy, Explorer, Bulb, Technomancer, Schecterwhore, etc etc. but how well-known are some of us other guys?

According to Mehtab, my avatar is instantly recognizable which means I'm a rather well-known forum member. I don't know how many of you think that too or if any of you ever recognize my name but that's what he says 

So, what do you guys think? Are you yourselves popular forum members? Do you think anyone on here knows who you are? What are some forum members you think everyone knows, etc?

EDIT: inb4 Shono. inb4 op can't inb4


----------



## MFB (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm "popular" in the sense that if the post sucks, chances are it's one of mine


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't know that I'm popular, but I think a decent number of folks have a less than flattering opinion of me, probably figuring that I'm a dirty gear whore or something to that effect. In reality, I'm a guitar junky, have been since I was 12 years old, and just happen to go through way more guitars than anybody could possibly be proud of in the slightest. Thus, this place is a 2nd home to me, I come in peace


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Nov 17, 2012)

I lurk on here pretty much every second of everyday. I know a lot of people.  I change my avatar too much for anybody to know or give a shit about me, or that's how I see it at least.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 17, 2012)

The guys in chat and people who watch Futurama know who I am. But other than that, I'm not a very popular member here.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 17, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> The guys in chat and people who watch Futurama know who I am. But other than that, I'm not a very popular member here.



I know who you are! At least, I recognize your name and your avatar whenever I see it.


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 17, 2012)

I agree with the avatar sentiment, I recognize most users here by that alone. Same goes for other forums. I was originally known on my first forum by the silly picture under my name.

As for here, I don't think I've posted enough to merit any big recognition.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 17, 2012)

levijaymz said:


> I change my avatar too much


This is the only thing I'm known for really

People also like my shitty MS Paint mockups I've made over the year.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Nov 17, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> This is the only thing I'm known for really



Well it seems like mine is new all the time. 

I  everybody here.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 17, 2012)

I think the only reason I may be well known at all is because I've recently been posting a lot more than I used to and maybe also because of this thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/212663-no-one-like-any-more-my-posts-ever-again.html


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 17, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> I think the only reason I may be well known at all is because I've recently been posting a lot more than I used to and maybe also because of this thread:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/212663-no-one-like-any-more-my-posts-ever-again.html



I remembered that thread.

I liked your post


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 17, 2012)

Everyone knows JosephAOI is SSO's original Cobra Demon.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 17, 2012)

There you go again, changing your avatar. Just pick one, dammit!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 17, 2012)

I like to think that PepperoniNipples is a name that people would remember


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Nov 17, 2012)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> I like to think that PepperoniNipples is a name that people would remember



I remember you for your thread about you going to Japan. Not so much your name.


----------



## Korngod (Nov 17, 2012)

I am mostly just a lurker.. I don't post much and if I do, it's usually about Korn or Ibanez


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 17, 2012)

For a reeeeaaaaallllll good time call TRENCHLORD (looks to increase forum popularity after steadfast support for Rick Santorum). huhuh, huhuh


----------



## Thep (Nov 17, 2012)

So far, I only immediately recognized trenchlord, adam of angels, and josephaoi if that means anything to you.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 17, 2012)

Thep said:


> So far, I only immediately recognized trenchlord, adam of angels, and josephaoi if that means anything to you.



It does to me


----------



## ilyti (Nov 17, 2012)

If you post alot in Off Topic, people will likely know who you are / recognize your avatar. 

BTW, those are Jason Becker's painted fingernails under my screen name. In case anyone wanted to know.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 17, 2012)

I recognize the majority of people in this thread. I spend way too much time here.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 17, 2012)

My avatar has bright colors, and is probably easy to recognize, but I feel as if I haven't been on long enough or racked up enough posts to be considered "popular". Also I'm broke as hell and don't get many NGDs...


----------



## flint757 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sadly I'm too lazy to post new gear days. I'm tempted, once I finish rebuilding 2 of my guitars, to just do a mega belated new gear day though. 

Gear has come and gone for me without a NGD sadly...it tis a terrible loss for the community


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 17, 2012)

I feel like most people think I'm black


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 17, 2012)

^


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 17, 2012)

?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 17, 2012)

I must admit I was one of those people...I'm ashamed... 

I guess it was subconscious stereotyping.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 17, 2012)

I HAVE A 9 STRING OF COURSE I'M POPULAR!


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 17, 2012)

ahha I only am on the inside


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 17, 2012)

groovemasta said:


> ahha I only am on the inside


 
I only am from the waist down .


----------



## flint757 (Nov 17, 2012)

Not gonna lie your star trek picture had me thinking so for some reason for the longest time. But my Avatar is a black guy too and I'm as white as they come.


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 17, 2012)

^ I was going to like that but then I thought of the context and realised I'm not going to 

(@ TRENCHLORD)


----------



## flint757 (Nov 17, 2012)

Did I ninja post you


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 17, 2012)

Indeed hah


----------



## Adrian-XI (Nov 17, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> I HAVE A 9 STRING OF COURSE I'M POPULAR!



Tbh I'm surprised when I see a post when you don't mention circle k strings. LOL


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 17, 2012)

Don't know... don't care 

I bet some of you would recognize my White DC800, though


----------



## Swyse (Nov 17, 2012)

My avatar speaks for itself.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 17, 2012)

Adrian-XI said:


> Tbh I'm surprised when I see a post when you don't mention circle k strings. LOL



If I had a counter for every time I talk about tension, gauges, scale length, and Circle K strings, I'm pretty sure it would be higher than my actual post count, somehow 



Spoiler



Buy Circle K!!


----------



## ROAR (Nov 17, 2012)

i miss shono


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 17, 2012)

I've made a comfortable place as the "cool weird gay guy" that's also the villain at times due to my posts that reflect the opposite of the fads around here *shrug* It is what it is


----------



## -42- (Nov 17, 2012)

Almost 450 more 'likes' than posts.

At least someone thinks I'm cool.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 17, 2012)

I'd consider myself well-known around here. I figure I'm either well-liked by some and well-hated by others. Story of life and all that.

I imagine I'd be much more popular if it weren't for some of the more unique parts of my life. That and I'm just an over-opinionated bitch and that grinds some people's nerves.


----------



## Brill (Nov 17, 2012)

Not many furrys on here(i know onw guy passed through) so i feel special in that regard.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 17, 2012)

The fuck is a mehtab


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 17, 2012)

I recently changed both my name and avatar, so I guess any stringent popularity I may have once had is now gone.


----------



## in-pursuit (Nov 17, 2012)

I mostly recognise the people on the more extreme end of the ERG/ERB spectrum - Murdstone, Hollowway, Nayon, EtherealEntity, ixlramp, knuckle head etc. That's what spending a long time lurking and lusting after extended range instruments!


----------



## Cynic (Nov 17, 2012)

i'm a nobody that posts useful shit

*useless


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 17, 2012)

Cynic said:


> i'm a nobody that posts useful shit
> 
> *useless



Lies. I don't like periphery, but your cover of Ji was fucking amazing. Plus you look damn good in some of those pics you posted in the LGBT thread. I was very jelly.


----------



## guitareben (Nov 17, 2012)

I know a few of you here  (Probably not the other way around though ^^ )


----------



## Divinehippie (Nov 17, 2012)

I recognize most people in here. Probably not the other way around. I lurk more then I post, plus being a bass player there isn't much I have to add most of the time haha xD. Even so I like this place a lot more then tall bass xD


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 17, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> I recognize most people in here. Probably not the other way around. I lurk more then I post, plus being a bass player there isn't much I have to add most of the time haha xD. Even so I like this place a lot more then tall bass xD



Hey I recognize you! You're that Jesus hippie guy right? Dude, we gotta toke and then jam and you can tell me all about how you walk on water and stuff....


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 17, 2012)

I hate to brag, but I'm known for my bow staff skills.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 17, 2012)

I recognize almost everybody in this thread, with the exception of levijaymz, Korngod, and Murdstone. Then again, I've been consistently wasting my time on this forum for over four years now, so I should know you lot.

Edit: Never mind, page 2 is full of nobodies.


----------



## Swyse (Nov 17, 2012)

SchecterWhore said:


> I recognize almost everybody in this thread, with the exception of levijaymz, Korngod, and Murdstone. Then again, I've been consistently wasting my time on this forum for over four years now, so I should know you lot.
> 
> Edit: Never mind, page 2 is full of nobodies.



Ouch, my feelings.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 17, 2012)

SchecterWhore said:


> I recognize almost everybody in this thread, with the exception of levijaymz, Korngod, and Murdstone. Then again, I've been consistently wasting my time on this forum for over four years now, so I should know you lot.
> 
> Edit: Never mind, page 2 is full of nobodies.



..Who the fuck are you?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm probably best known for being an arsehole, and having moments of truly staggering idiocy and a policy of hideous, suffocating self-pity at all times.

And because my avatar says "NO" in big letters.

I post a lot, but I haven't actually been here that long, so I probably haven't wormed my way into your collective psyche yet.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 17, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ..Who the fuck are you?


I'M BATDOG LOL


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 17, 2012)

I pity the few who haven't seen enough of my hilariously insightful posts to recognize me instantly.


----------



## Guamskyy (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm that dude who sneaks his way into the important meeting/discussion that no one invited me to and speaks out and gets a couple of likes...


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m a smartass....



more so in real life


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 17, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I've made a comfortable place as the "cool weird gay guy" that's also the villain at times due to my posts that reflect the opposite of the fads around here *shrug* It is what it is



Drakkar is a shining beacon of hope and logic. 


Tubes are still better than modelers!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 17, 2012)

I never ventured from the luthiery section here until maybe half a year ago so I don't think I'm very well known. I also just changed my avatar yesterday. According to my rep, though, I'm just a nice guy. 

My build was referenced once in a different thread and that made me feel special.


----------



## Asrial (Nov 17, 2012)

I've been on and off, so I guess I'm rather unknown to many but few. Well, I don't really know.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 17, 2012)

If you go into the forum chat everyone knows me


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 17, 2012)

Better fuckin' be, I'm awesome.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm not really sure. I've been around for a long time, but don't have nearly as many posts as most of the people who have been here since 2007 (I'm looking at you, Dave and Mehtab). I'm sure there are a few who recognize me, mostly from over the years, but I'm sure a few remember me from my tattoo threads, my very brief appearance in an Epic Meal Time video or the Ask Jeff thread from about a year ago. There are also a handful of guys around here I recognize for sharing my passion for ugly music, who I'm sure recognize me for the same reason.


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 17, 2012)

I like power metal and DragonForce so I naturally assume everybody hates me.


----------



## skeels (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm happy today because -



Wait. Which thread is this again?

Dammit!


----------



## kamello (Nov 17, 2012)

guitareben said:


> I know a few of you here  (Probably not the other way around though ^^ )




same boat here (in fact, I think recognize almost everyone here), I've been posting for....I think almost 2 years? and lurking for almost 3 (even before I played guitar, you guys made me questioning myself about buying a 7 string before a sixer for a looooong time  ) but I don't post that much because sometimes it's a bit hard for me to organize my ideas in English (even though, I become decent at this languaje mostly thanks to SSO, I love you guys  )


----------



## piggins411 (Nov 17, 2012)

I recognize about half of the people in here. II don't even have an avatar so I'd be surprised if anyone recognized me


----------



## Murmel (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm known as the kid who argues but has nothing to back up his arguments with. I also overuse the emoticon  way too much.

In the early days of the love & relationships thread I was also king of friendzone and complained about it all the time.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm not popular here but somehow I'm getting a reputation as being an old man.


----------



## skeels (Nov 17, 2012)

Azathoth43 said:


> I'm not popular here but somehow I'm getting a reputation as being an old man.



Age is a privilege denied to many.





I'm old too.....


----------



## SpaceDock (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't know if people remember me or if I make any sort of worth while contribution to the forum, but I'm still going to lurk endlessly so there.


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2012)

I recognize a good majority of you guys here but yeah, I'm still a god around these parts.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 17, 2012)

yeah, theres a reason why i dont change my avatar. it makes it easier for me to spot my posts in threads. 

so i'm assuming others are used to my avatar and connect the dots with me?

though, if i am famous, i'd like to be known as the guy who takes WAY too many pictures of his guitars whenever he gets a new guitar day...


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> so i'm assuming others are used to my avatar and connect the dots with me?



Correct.


----------



## engage757 (Nov 17, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> So a couple days ago, I was talking to Mehtab on facebook. I got to thinking, you know, everyone knows him and Randy, Explorer, Bulb, Technomancer, Schecterwhore, etc etc. but how well-known are some of us other guys?
> 
> According to Mehtab, my avatar is instantly recognizable which means I'm a rather well-known forum member. I don't know how many of you think that too or if any of you ever recognize my name but that's what he says
> 
> ...




Who the fuck are you anyway?


----------



## engage757 (Nov 17, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> The fuck is a mehtab




That dude with the retarded forum name.


----------



## engage757 (Nov 17, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I don't know that I'm popular, but I think a decent number of folks have a less than flattering opinion of me, probably figuring that I'm a dirty gear whore or something to that effect. In reality, I'm a guitar junky, have been since I was 12 years old, and just happen to go through way more guitars than anybody could possibly be proud of in the slightest. Thus, this place is a 2nd home to me, I come in peace




I feel like I should put this entire thing in my sig. Except I was nine when I got my first guitar, a hot rod strat. I will never forget the excitement of picking it up, running my hands along it, playing my FIRST GUITAR!!! And then, about five minutes later, I looked across the shop... And saw an RG.

CRAP!!! Shoulda gone into therapy right then.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Nov 17, 2012)

I like to think people know me by now.


----------



## Jake (Nov 17, 2012)

I feel like maybe a few people know me here, but I'm still relatively new compared to some of you guys. Maybe one day


----------



## engage757 (Nov 17, 2012)

717ctsjz said:


> I feel like maybe a few people know me here, but I'm still relatively new compared to some of you guys. Maybe one day



I know you buddy.


----------



## Jake (Nov 17, 2012)

engage757 said:


> I know you buddy.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 17, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Who the fuck are you anyway?


----------



## engage757 (Nov 17, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


>




Awww, don't cry buhhhdyy! I was only foolin!


----------



## ihunda (Nov 17, 2012)

groovemasta said:


> I feel like most people think I'm black



You got me to spill my cofee all other my keyboard you funny black guy!


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 17, 2012)

Am I more popular on this forum now that I sparked controversy ?!!?!


----------



## tedtan (Nov 17, 2012)

groovemasta said:


> ahha I only am on the inside


 
I thought it was all pink on the inside.


----------



## ROAR (Nov 17, 2012)

I know of most of you guys.
And like you better than most people.
hahha sad. 
I feel like I'm just a stalker here


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 17, 2012)

groovemasta raised an interesting point...

am i the only one who unintentially think that the face in the avatar looks very similar to the poster? even if its not true


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 17, 2012)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I like to think people know me by now.



The main reason I remember you is because there's a picture of you standing next to Darth Vader in the "pictures of yourself" thread


----------



## engage757 (Nov 17, 2012)

ihunda said:


> You got me to spill my cofee all other my keyboard you funny black guy!



Only where it counts.


----------



## engage757 (Nov 17, 2012)

ROAR said:


> I know of most of you guys.
> And like you better than most people.




This. If I coiuld talk to my girl about gear like I do you guys, I would never get on this site again. But until then, you guys are the shit.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 17, 2012)

Reading all this just made me change my avatar and profile pic, lol


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 17, 2012)

I wish I was popular. I think I'm closer to the kid in the corner eating glue.


----------



## smucarolina (Nov 17, 2012)

Everyone loves me...come say hey in chat .


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 17, 2012)

Village idiot w intermittent moments of clarity reporting for duty!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 17, 2012)

smucarolina said:


> Everyone loves me...come say hey in chat .



No


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm basically the owner of the forum.


























Minus the ownership.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 17, 2012)

I also made this.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/203670-what-would-you-do-game.html

I'm like an online game website and like a forum owner.

WHAT WILL I DO NEXT.


----------



## skeels (Nov 17, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> The fuck is a mehtab



His name is Methlab!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 17, 2012)

Nobody knows me. And if they do, they probably don't want to


----------



## Nile (Nov 17, 2012)

I am unsure about me.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 17, 2012)

Nile said:


> I am unsure about me.



We are too


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 17, 2012)

Zing


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 17, 2012)

i like to think a few people know who i am, or at lest recognize my name


----------



## squid-boy (Nov 17, 2012)

I post too infrequently to be considered popular.


----------



## Heroin (Nov 17, 2012)

no one knows me </3


----------



## techjsteele (Nov 17, 2012)

At one time I was fairly active on the forum and conversed with quite a bit of people on here (on and off the forum), but now I'm sure most people know me from the classifieds section...


----------



## smucarolina (Nov 17, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> No



Be nice. We used to chat a good bit stranger.


----------



## Jake (Nov 17, 2012)

techjsteele said:


> most people know me from the classifieds section...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 17, 2012)

smucarolina said:


> Be nice. We used to chat a good bit stranger.



I don't luv dem hoez


----------



## flint757 (Nov 17, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> groovemasta raised an interesting point...
> 
> am i the only one who unintentially think that the face in the avatar looks very similar to the poster? even if its not true



I do that even when it makes no sense at all like when I see that picture of Lur, that is how I read the post in my head.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 17, 2012)

Those of you who aren't friends with me on Facebook or know what I look like, do you imagine me as a bearded Jewish ninja?


----------



## flint757 (Nov 17, 2012)

If I say yes do i win something???


----------



## ASoC (Nov 17, 2012)

I recognize the majority of the people that are posting in here, but I don't really feel that I'm recognizable. The only things that get brought up to me in chat are the purple guitar build and my dad


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 17, 2012)

flint757 said:


> If I say yes do i win something???



Step into this dark closet..I have your prize....


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 17, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Step into this dark closet..I have your prize....


----------



## Rook (Nov 17, 2012)

I was gunna list everyone here who I recognised but I think actually, if I recognise you I'll like one of your posts.

Only a few of you actually know my name though, those are the people I'd say I 'know'.

If you have a like from me, it doesn't necessarily mean I like what you said, just that I recognise you.

Dunno how many people recognise me.

EDIT: ill continue to like people I recognise after this post btw


----------



## Jakke (Nov 17, 2012)

I believe most of my claim to fame is from P&CE, so if I would be known somewhere, it'll probably be there. And if someone do not know my function on said sub-forum, I'm the grinch in the corner going "no" to most thing, most of the time. 
Peer-reviewed studies also give me a hard-on, and if I encounter a well-reasoned and researched argument, I will go to third base on the first date.

I recognize a good 99% of those that has posted here though.
And ChickenHawk, you know you are my favourite white trash in the whole widest world


----------



## yellowv (Nov 17, 2012)

I think most around here know me as the guy that loves Balls


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 17, 2012)

Rook said:


> I was gunna list everyone here who I recognised but I think actually, if I recognise you I'll like one of your posts.
> 
> Only a few of you actually know my name though, those are the people I'd say I 'know'.
> 
> ...



I know you're actually Fun, and not this Rook nonsense. I used to know your name...



Jakke said:


> And ChickenHawk, you know you are my favourite white trash in the whole widest world



 Socialist bastard


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 17, 2012)

yellowv said:


> I think most around here know me as the guy that loves Balls



I do enjoy looking at your balls. 

It's a highlight of my day when I get to see your well sculpted balls.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm the guy that whenever I post, everyone knows who I am, but as soon as they scroll past it, I vanish from memory.

I'm like a psychic ninja.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 17, 2012)

Chickenhawk said:


> I know you're actually Fun, and not this Rook nonsense. I used to know your name...




_Now you're just a member that I used to knooow_... _I used to know_...





Chickenhawk said:


> Socialist bastard



Capitalist slave to Mammon, I spit with disgust on your Big Macs and The Simpons. I blow my nose at you, you smelly pigdogs of the west, your women have left you for the severly more well-endowed men across the Atlantic and left you to rot in your own feces!
And... and your mother was a hamster and your father smells like elderberries!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 17, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> groovemasta raised an interesting point...
> 
> am i the only one who unintentially think that the face in the avatar looks very similar to the poster? even if its not true


I always do this. So when I read your posts I imagine an anthropomorphic, sentient guitar typing on a computer before playing with itself.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 17, 2012)

Jakke said:


> And ChickenHawk, you know you are my favourite white trash in the whole *whitest *world



Fixed.



I offer unprotected sex in exchange for rep, so I think I a few people know me pretty well. They have yet to get the results back from their doctors


----------



## ILuvPillows (Nov 17, 2012)

Whilst I don't have much of a 'reputation' and my post count is quite low i'm 100% confident that every post I make is followed and loved by at least 70% of the SS.org community. I'm just really funny and insightful that way. 

...and that's why i'm working my way up, one day i'll be the new Fuhrer of this country. I'll protect the ones I love and in turn they'll protect the ones they love.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 17, 2012)

flint757 said:


> I do that even when it makes no sense at all like when I see that picture of Lur, that is how I read the post in my head.



THIS CONCEPT OF "WUV" CONFUSES AND INFURIATES US!


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 17, 2012)

Xaios said:


> I'm the guy that whenever I post, everyone knows who I am, but as soon as they scroll past it, I vanish from memory.
> 
> I'm like a psychic ninja.



You're one of my favorite posters though 

Also, Fiction. He's one of the funniest dudes on here


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 17, 2012)

Also, it's "Lrrr" all the omicronain names are only made up of consonants


----------



## flint757 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm sorry, I'm only a feeble human who does not understand the complexities of our soon-to-be overlords language.


----------



## skeels (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm feeling pretty happy today because earlier I ....

Wait. 

Again? 



Dammit!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 17, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> groovemasta raised an interesting point...
> 
> am i the only one who unintentially think that the face in the avatar looks very similar to the poster? even if its not true



You mean to tell me that you _aren't _actually a blue guitar?


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 17, 2012)

I think the most important part to being popular is keepign your avatar the same. I more notice familiar avatars (OPs included) than names. Sometimes I'll learn a name just from seeing the avatar so many times

I wouldnt imagine Im very popular as I neither have many cool guitars nor do I put out music on the forum


----------



## Riffer (Nov 17, 2012)

I think a handful of people probably instantly know who I am when they see my name or avatar. Others have no clue I assume. I guess I'm known best as being "The SE guy at PRS". Or the guy with "The coolest job". If I am considered a "popular" person on this forum it's because of my profession or my sweet Animals As Leaders/Kayne meme that randomly gets liked well after I posted it.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 17, 2012)

Riffer said:


> I think a handful of people probably instantly know who I am when they see my name or avatar. Others have no clue I assume. I guess I'm known best as being "The SE guy at PRS". Or the guy with "The coolest job". If I am considered a "popular" person on this forum it's because of my profession or my sweet Animals As Leaders/Kayne meme that randomly gets liked well after I posted it.



This thread is the reason I know you 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...on-featuring-th3m1ke-riffer-technomancer.html


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 17, 2012)

if anything, i may be known as "that cheap bastard"


----------



## Riffer (Nov 17, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> This thread is the reason I know you
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...on-featuring-th3m1ke-riffer-technomancer.html


 Ahhh yes. The epic April Fools prank they played on me. Forgot about that one. Classic!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 17, 2012)

In my mind, Xaois will always be Hypno-toad. Always.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 17, 2012)

Pretty sure not many people on here know me. So i'm going to go ahead and say i'm not popular. The only people that know me are those in the weightlifting thread.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 17, 2012)

^You had that FUBAR dog-avatar....


----------



## engage757 (Nov 17, 2012)

wow... I guess I don't know about my popularity at all...  Can I sit at the cool kids table with you Mehtab?


----------



## skeels (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm pretty upset so I figured I'd come to the "why are you mad right now" thread to vent.

I keep posting in the wrong threads and it's really -


Wait. What?




Dammit!


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 17, 2012)

Stop shitting on my thread, Skeels 


Engage, you're pretty popular I think. Especially after your Blackmachine B2 NGD


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 17, 2012)

Just as I thought, I recognize most of the people in here by their avatar. Less frequently by actually knowing the person, although I do sort of know a few of you. Jakke's like the only other chemist here, for example


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 17, 2012)

Do u even djent...


----------



## Jakke (Nov 17, 2012)

Murdstone said:


> Just as I thought, I recognize most of the people in here by their avatar. Less frequently by actually knowing the person, although I do sort of know a few of you. Jakke's like the only other chemist here, for example



Currently translator with a buttload of chemistry in the baggage


Although chemistry is still very close to my heart, very close


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 17, 2012)

Recognize almost everyone that's posted here, and I find most of you guys are peachy keen. I think I was a lot more popular before I stopped making AAL tabs and started trying to back up BRJ .....wait. That's not funny..........


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 17, 2012)

I think people recognise my name.


Cause it sounds like a new kind of porn...


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 17, 2012)

I am popular on Chat and on anything ESP.


----------



## McKay (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't post enough here to be well known, if any of you see 'Holy Crap! Lions!' on other forums though, that's me.


----------



## skeels (Nov 17, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Stop shitting on my thread, Skeels



But my chaotic antics are the only thing that people recognize!

That and my instantly recognizable avatar.



That tiny tiny picture of me. 

Playing guitar.



In the dark.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 17, 2012)

Jakke said:


> ^You had that FUBAR dog-avatar....



 Oh my god, I completely forgot that avatar even existed. I'm glad i'm known for something funny at least. 

Maybe i'll bring the avatar back.


----------



## Nag (Nov 17, 2012)

Am I popular on the forum ? Maybe, I'm not sure. You might know me for posting "PURRRRRRPLE" on every NGD with a purple guitar, saying I'm a floyd whore, posting Boromir captions in the meme thread, among other thigs.

But if there's a place where you ALMOST can't miss me, it's the chatroom. Literally, everyone in the chatroom knows this guy who posts in orange and uses the grin smiley all the time. at some point, even my beard was famous. I'm the guy who spent a whole year in chat before actually posting on the forums . I went on SEVENstring.org saying I'd never need more than 6 strings, that I didn't want a 7, aaaaand now I have a 7 and want an 8. I'm also the master of PM-attacking, and I'm the psychologist of a bunch of guys in there. 

Also, you might know/remember me for being a purple lover, Amfisound whore, floyd whore, ENGL whore, baritone whore, and some of my good buddies are rather known on here (or they just post a lot, lol). Church for example 

If you want to know me, shoot me a PM or come in chat ! I like making friends. and if you want to ake me popular, GIVE ME REP !


----------



## Xaios (Nov 17, 2012)

*Sigh*


Back by popular demand...


----------



## splinter8451 (Nov 17, 2012)

I am on here all the time but I don't post very much anymore. I used to post a lot a few years ago but I reverted back to lurking 

I haven't changed my avatar in a while so maybe people recognize me but I doubt it.


----------



## Nag (Nov 17, 2012)

may I add : I've recieved several PMs about my avatar "OMG who is she she's hot !"

hahahahaha


----------



## Jakke (Nov 17, 2012)

.... It's you, isn't it?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 17, 2012)

Seldom change avatar, never changed my name, usually try to make funny/useful/memorable posts.

And is VERY proud of his rather low tuned pink hello kitty guitar.


----------



## engage757 (Nov 17, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Do u even djent...




I wake up in the morning and piss pure djent.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 17, 2012)

How to be popular on SSO:

-Post a lot of NGDs. 
-Post as much personal info as possible in OT. 
-Post as much as possible in general. 
-Post OT all the time.


----------



## Fiction (Nov 17, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> You're one of my favorite posters though
> 
> Also, Fiction. He's one of the funniest dudes on here






Just pointing out I recognize 100% of the posters in the thread. Now give me prizes.

(Techjsteele was the only one I don't for posting, but I saw one of his classifieds a few weeks ago and remember the avatar so luckily I could keep the 100% success rate)


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 17, 2012)

Probably known by some of you for my superstrat gear whoreness....  and making a tonne of memes a few months ago as well as a few people from chat.

My avatar is boring but I couldn't be bothered changing it. I lurk here more than I post 

EDIT - Fiction is one of the only people to make me actually laugh out loud. That Blackmachine Ferrari pic...


----------



## skeels (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## engage757 (Nov 17, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> How to be popular on SSO:
> 
> *-Post a lot of NGDs. *
> -Post as much personal info as possible in OT.
> ...



well, one out of four ain't bad.  Guess my popularity on here sucks. However will I sleep tonight?!?!?!?!


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2012)

Fiction said:


> (Techjsteele was the only one I don't for posting, but I saw one of his classifieds a few weeks ago and remember the avatar so luckily I could keep the 100% success rate)



Josh is old school like myself but he has this thing called a family so he isn't on very often anymore. 

Me? I just have no life.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 17, 2012)

I feel this thread is designed to make people more popular.

So im posting again...


----------



## Fiction (Nov 17, 2012)

skeels said:


> But my chaotic antics are the only thing that people recognize!


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> I feel this thread is designed to make people more popular.
> 
> So im posting again...



Of course it is. That's why I'm replying to your post.


----------



## FireInside (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't recognize people's names (unless it is something ridiculous). I recognize avatars.


----------



## Fiction (Nov 17, 2012)

Rick said:


> Of course it is. That's why I'm replying to your post.



He's onto something!


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 17, 2012)

Yay, Fiction's Luigi avatar is back!


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 17, 2012)

I recognize nearly everybody who has posted in this thread. All good guys. How about me. I wonder how I rate in the SSO popularity department. Who's got love for the alligator?


----------



## Lagtastic (Nov 17, 2012)

I mostly just show up to like NGDs and add useless commentary. Recognize about 90% of the people in this thread.


----------



## Fiction (Nov 17, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Yay, Fiction's Luigi avatar is back!



Yeah running for moderator is hard work


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 17, 2012)

(see avatar)


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> I recognize nearly everybody who has posted in this thread. All good guys. How about me. I wonder how I rate in the SSO popularity department. Who's got love for the alligator?



I totally recognize you.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 17, 2012)

Rick said:


> Of course it is. That's why I'm replying to your post.


 
YES! its working...



Popularity. Come at me.


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 17, 2012)

Rick said:


> I totally recognize you.



Yay I feel special! I mostly know you from your love of agiles, and the custom one or more you might have.


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 17, 2012)

Reasons why I'm popular on SSO: 

-I was the first person to interact with Shono

-I have a large, girthy, and mysteriously dark penis

-I post a lot in P&CE 

-I'm definitely the most funny guy on SSO. I think that's like a science fact or whatever

-My avatar has been a picture of myself for some time, and I'm sexy

-I know Rick IRL

-People live vicariously through me, especially when I talk about my amazing and often disturbing sex life

-I used to spar with Explorer on what seemed like 50% of the threads in P&CE. He's mostly gone now, but I miss the guy. Very smart, and very mysterious. 

-I am 6'2"; the perfect height

-I am brown like Stealth, but from America instead of Canada, and therefore better

-I don't like Periphery's second album, so I have that anti-hip-hipster vibe. It took a lot of cultivation, I'm totes proud of it

-I am probably more skilled than about 80% of posters at playing guitar, composing, and sexy time

-I make good points sometimes, especially during sexy time

-I post almost three times a day, statistically. Even during sexy time.

-I've been a member for quite some time, though not as long as the OG posters. I've been around long enough to know some names of old school guys, though. And sexy time

-I'm half-black and half-white, which makes me a superior human due to the effects of hybrid vigor and sexy time

-Although I love playing guitar, I rarely post about it here, because I'm too busy sexy time

-Randy has repped me before, and liked quite a few of my posts, which is sexy time

-I bought a Cloudyhead shirt before Bulb did, and have been quoted by both him, Tosin, and Alex Wade from Whitechapel. I know they don't remember, but I do, because I love them like sexy time

-I know James on Facebook. I guess that's not impressive, but fuck. Sexy time. 

-I know all the long-time posters who put their Facebooks in the social media thread, but none of the newer guys because I don't know them and that's not sexy time.


----------



## Fiction (Nov 17, 2012)

sexy time???


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 17, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> sexy time



Best post in this thread, ever.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 17, 2012)

I know of Max because he is a mod (duh), has an encyclopaedic knowledge on guitar setups and many things Ibanez, and is known to bring down the hammer, which is always entertaining.

I know Rick because of his giant e-penis bar and his grammar nazi avatar titillates me.

And I know Highgain because his avatar absolutely slays me; I could watch that for fucking hours.  Also because a couple weeks ago at my buddy's wedding I stepped outside for some air for a bit and posted on here wishing him the best for his soon-to-happen wedding, which happened by now.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 17, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> -I am 6'2"; the perfect height



False, 6'7" is. Incidentally, that's God's length, if you didn't know that.


----------



## Force (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't even know who I am


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 17, 2012)

Omg guys I'm 6'7!!1


----------



## Jakke (Nov 17, 2012)

Welcome to the club bro! What a coincidence that 6'7" would be the best height for a man


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## engage757 (Nov 17, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Yeah running for moderator is hard work



I should totally run against you! What ticket are you on? Can I be the liberal? 



Stealthdjentstic said:


> (see avatar)




I am stealing you for my campaign for Mod. I pay better. And know more girls.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 17, 2012)

engage757 said:


> well, one out of four ain't bad.  Guess my popularity on here sucks. However will I sleep tonight?!?!?!?!



I  you man, what other member would make me mentally spend money I don't have?


----------



## engage757 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jakke said:


> I  you man, what other member would make me mentally spend money I don't have?




I guess that's why guitar porn exists! Same as regular pron. We just have to decide whether or not we are going to fuck ourselves.  (with the wives and wallets in guitar porn) 

I appreciate the sentiment! See you assholes? Jakke loves me at least!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 17, 2012)

But fiction is australian..and we all know we can trust a guy from an island full of prisoners


----------



## engage757 (Nov 17, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> But fiction is australian..and we all know we can trust a guy from an island full of prisoners




You just like his accent.


----------



## skeels (Nov 17, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> I feel this thread is designed to make people more popular.



I don't feel more popular.

I guess I'll go build more guitars ...




In b4 this thread is closed!

Oh wait it's like twenty pages already!


----------



## Fiction (Nov 17, 2012)

We run a damn good country, too


----------



## engage757 (Nov 18, 2012)

Fiction said:


> We run a damn good country, too




Whatever dude! I think we should have a mod election debate! 

I am American, our government knows how to spend money _we DON'T even have.

_Yeah, that just happened. 

You guys run an ex-penal colony on a rock surrounded by sharks in the middle of the ocean with lots of Aborigines and Paul Hogan._ 

_my new campaign for mod slogan:
"Don't vote for Australian fiction when you can have the _American _truth."




I can't even keep a straight face anymore.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 18, 2012)

engage757 said:


> "Don't vote for Australian fiction when you can have the _American _truth."



That isn't too bad, actually


----------



## TheFerryMan (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm popular in the sense that noone knows who I am.


----------



## ROAR (Nov 18, 2012)

people know me


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 18, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Whatever dude! I think we should have a mod election debate!
> 
> I am American, our government knows how to spend money _we DON'T even have.
> 
> ...





Fine, I'll be the 3rd party ticket that nobody in their right mind would vote for anyway, but promise things like free weed, booze, and hookers just to get your vote. My whole platform will be "Because I can."


----------



## trianglebutt (Nov 18, 2012)

After reading this thread, I have finally taken the leap and uploaded an avatar.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Nov 18, 2012)

Being popular is so mainstream.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 18, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> How to be popular on SSO:
> 
> -*Post a lot of NGDs.*
> -Post as much personal info as possible in OT.
> ...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 18, 2012)

i recognize many names & avatars so far.

im here mainly late at night/early morning (central time, usa)...and only about a few days out of a month. been here since mar 2010, lurked on and off for a year before that. have over 1500 posts. i do have 152 friends if that counts for anything lol.


----------



## Fiction (Nov 18, 2012)

engage757 said:


> You guys run an ex-penal colony on a rock surrounded by sharks in the middle of the ocean with lots of Aborigines and Paul Hogan._
> 
> _my new campaign for mod slogan:
> "Don't vote for Australian fiction when you can have the _American _truth."



To be fair, Paul Hogan lives in America now. And after your slogan, I think i'll have to vote for you!


----------



## engage757 (Nov 18, 2012)

Fiction said:


> To be fair, Paul Hogan lives in America now. And after your slogan, I think i'll have to vote for you!




After my campaign slogan, I think I'll vote for you! 

Makes sense, I wouldn't want to be in Australia either. 

So, what else do you guys have besides cool accents, hopping marsupials,bloomin' onions, Fosters, Outback Steakhouse, and a badass opera house?


----------



## Fiction (Nov 18, 2012)

Not just any hopping marsupial.

a Kanga-_fucking_-roo! It can rip your stomach open with one swift kick. I have a few pet kangas, and I do tend to be highly competitive, so if you back out now.. you know, your digestive system _may_ stay in tact for another day. If only they were trained in the art of guitar theft


----------



## flint757 (Nov 18, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Not just any hopping marsupial.
> 
> a Kanga-_fucking_-roo! It can rip your stomach open with one swift kick. I have a few pet kangas, and I do tend to be highly competitive, so if you back out now.. you know, your digestive system _may_ stay in tact for another day. If only they were trained in the art of guitar theft



I want a kangaroo....I'm open to bribes....just sayin


----------



## -42- (Nov 18, 2012)

I am also adorable.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 18, 2012)

^ 
would fap


----------



## ROAR (Nov 18, 2012)

this thread will end with a new mod


----------



## Swyse (Nov 18, 2012)

ROAR said:


> this thread will end with a new mod



<


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 18, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> ^
> would fap



Agreed. 42 has sexy locks of manliness.


----------



## engage757 (Nov 18, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Not just any hopping marsupial.
> 
> a Kanga-_fucking_-roo! It can rip your stomach open with one swift kick. I have a few pet kangas, and I do tend to be highly competitive, so if you back out now.. you know, your digestive system _may_ stay in tact for another day. If only they were trained in the art of guitar theft




All I am saying friend, is that having an army of badass 
ninja kangaroos doesn't make you fit to lead this great nation of ours. My digestive system is hidden by my rock-hard abs and protected by one of the greatest Americans ever to live:





Take that Aussie! Bring the Kanga-ninja army! 

A vote for me is a vote against overpopulation by mongoose and kangaroos! TWO cars in every garage! And a dedication to saving all of your digestive systems. We can't afford any different!*

I'm engage757 and I approved this message.



*Paid for by a bunch of random oil conglomerates, sheiks, famous people and shit.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 18, 2012)

I wouldn't fight Australia as a country. A) If you've ever played a game of Risk, the guy who builds up on Australia generally wins. B) All they would have to do is wait for someone to be dumb enough to invade and then get eaten by all of the world's deadliest animals. A cracked article described it best: Australians have to fight 12 of the world's deadliest spiders and 4 of the deadliest snakes just to take their morning piss.

Also, I would vote for you Jess. If not for free booze and hookers (blackjack too?) then simply to screw up the system.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey, this election is a joke if I'm not running for Moderator. My impenetrable logic and intimidating Italian-American heritage makes me a perfect politician. Let's do this.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't feel like I'm popular. I'm recognizable, but I feel like most people either think I'm a dick, or stupid.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 18, 2012)

MikeH said:


> I don't feel like I'm popular. I'm recognizable, but I feel like most people either think I'm a dick, or stupid.



Or a mixture of both


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 18, 2012)

Jakke said:


> _
> 
> Capitalist slave to Mammon, I spit with disgust on your Big Macs and The Simpons. I blow my nose at you, you smelly pigdogs of the west, your women have left you for the severly more well-endowed men across the Atlantic and left you to rot in your own feces!
> And... and your mother was a hamster and your father smells like elderberries!
> ...


_

I can't explain how hard I laughed. My girlfriend seriously thinks I'm losing my mind _


----------



## DoomJazz (Nov 18, 2012)

I secretly crave the acceptance and future respect from all SSO members but my lack of NGDs make this an impossible feat 

*takes a long walk around town to dust in the wind*


----------



## smucarolina (Nov 18, 2012)

/r/circlejerk


----------



## Robrecht (Nov 18, 2012)

Judging by my post count, I don't really belong in this thread, but if I have any claim to fame I suppose it would be a couple of silly photoshops here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ignature-dean-v7-first-pic-6.html#post3081255

I recognise many of you and in most cases even have a vague idea of your characters, attitudes and/or specialties, just from lurking (and sometimes participating in discussions) here for a couple of months. Funny when you think that this community is all over the globe, thousands of miles apart.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 18, 2012)

^And you do kind of look like FredTheShred, which makes you cool in my book..




Chickenhawk said:


> I can't explain how hard I laughed. My girlfriend seriously thinks I'm losing my mind



Hey man, I appreciate that


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 18, 2012)

Where's that guy who bangs mugs? Why isn't he in here?



Also, I don't think I've ever really had a conversation with Engage, but I can honestly say he is one of the most easily recognizable dudes on here by far. Any time he creates a new thread, I get my pants down around my ankles because they'll most likely end up there anyway. Unbridled guitar sex appeal to the max.


----------



## Nag (Nov 18, 2012)

Jakke said:


> .... It's you, isn't it?



nope, hahahaha


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 18, 2012)

Robrecht said:


> Judging by my post count, I don't really belong in this thread, but if I have any claim to fame I suppose it would be a couple of silly photoshops here:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ignature-dean-v7-first-pic-6.html#post3081255
> 
> I recognise many of you and in most cases even have a vague idea of your characters, attitudes and/or specialties, just from lurking (and sometimes participating in discussions) here for a couple of months. Funny when you think that this community is all over the globe, thousands of miles apart.


 I remember these.


----------



## Labrie (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm probably one of the oldest members still kicking around here, if that counts for anything.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 18, 2012)

Nagash said:


> nope, hahahaha



Damn.. And I thought we were really going somewhere... Well, if you're not a hot asian chick, then I am afraid we will have to cancel our date.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 18, 2012)

One of my goals here is to have at least half as many iTrader ratings than TMM. A lofty goal, no doubt.


----------



## Corrosion (Nov 18, 2012)

Meh, Aren't the Americans sick of elections by now? More mudslinging please... and some deceptive ads would be nice... especially those full of opinions presented as facts


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 18, 2012)

JPhoenix19 said:


> One of my goals here is to have at least half as many iTrader ratings than TMM. A lofty goal, no doubt.




I've got 30 points or so on him, but I think djpharaoh actually has the most


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 18, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I've got 30 points or so on him, but I think djpharaoh actually has the most



More like 11 or so. I don't know, I just looked at it but I have the short-term memory of a-.... what was I talking about again?


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 18, 2012)

Guys, someone negged me for saying "inb4" in my OP 

And okay, who do we have that's running for Moderator?

- Fiction
- Engage757
- Adam Of Angels

That's all I know. Any other candidates?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 18, 2012)

JPhoenix19 said:


> More like 11 or so. I don't know, I just looked at it but I have the short-term memory of a-.... what was I talking about again?




You're right - the actual rating shows about an 11 point difference, though the difference in actual recorded deals is around 30. I don't know how there is a difference between the two, but either way, that's what I was referring to.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 18, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Guys, someone negged me for saying "inb4" in my OP
> 
> And okay, who do we have that's running for Moderator?
> 
> ...



Right here. I represent the "Rainbow Sexy Time" party.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 18, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Guys, someone negged me for saying "inb4" in my OP
> 
> And okay, who do we have that's running for Moderator?
> 
> ...




I've always had a super-secret fantasy of being a mod here. That's probably just wishful thinking produced by watching all the cool SSO kids be cool. Too bad I'd be like that one guy on the ballot that no one knows about, and only gets support from voters who misread the ballot, or select a candidate using the 'eenie meenie miney mo' method.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 18, 2012)

at folks thinking you "run" for being a Mod.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 18, 2012)

LET THE CHILDREN HAVE THEIR DREAMS, MAX 

Now:

- Fiction
- Engage757
- Adam Of Angels
- ghstofperdition
- JPhoenix19


----------



## Valennic (Nov 18, 2012)

Not altogether too well known I don't think. I just like popping in here or there.


----------



## Phrygian (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been here a long freaking time, but I don't really expect people to really notice me.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 18, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> at folks thinking you "run" for being a Mod.



I always thought you guys performed some ritual involving chickens, candle wax, and a fire engine.


----------



## nkri (Nov 18, 2012)

I recognize a fair number of people's names and avatars in this thread but that's all I know about people here for the most part (other than the people I've dealt with in the classifieds). And I lurk a lot more than I post so I don't think many people would recognize me


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm the guy who hates everything that you kids like


----------



## Bekanor (Nov 18, 2012)

My posts get liked a lot but I wouldn't begin to consider myself popular. I just hang out, read this and that, make NGDs and say dumb stuff.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 18, 2012)

Has anyone noticed that these meta-threads get a ton of pages really quickly? We are a really narcissistic bunch, aren't we?


----------



## Fiction (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm aiming for max's moderator spot, I drink beer occasionally, have 3 ibanez' in my house and lust for a mini cannon.

..Close enough?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 18, 2012)

Robrecht said:


> Judging by my post count, I don't really belong in this thread, but if I have any claim to fame I suppose it would be a couple of silly photoshops here:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ignature-dean-v7-first-pic-6.html#post3081255
> 
> I recognise many of you and in most cases even have a vague idea of your characters, attitudes and/or specialties, just from lurking (and sometimes participating in discussions) here for a couple of months. Funny when you think that this community is all over the globe, thousands of miles apart.


I will forever recognize you on this forum after you gave me the mental image of you riding your bike down the street making crazy bhuddist monk chanting sounds. I believe it was "brooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwr" or something along those lines. It was from the Bad Habits you Get from Being a Musician thread.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 18, 2012)

I make an effort to recognise all the Aussie members here.

At least those guys will ship to Australia.


----------



## Fiction (Nov 18, 2012)

Valennic said:


> Not altogether too well known I don't think. I just like popping in here or there.



You have sexy bowes


----------



## skeels (Nov 18, 2012)

In b4 page11!


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 18, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I'm aiming for max's moderator spot, I drink beer occasionally, have 3 ibanez' in my house and lust for a mini cannon.
> 
> ..Close enough?


 
If you can decipher this ibanez code:

F989403JJDKFGP76223MMNHA88

You've got my vote...


----------



## skeels (Nov 18, 2012)

DAMMIT!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 18, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I'm aiming for max's moderator spot, I drink beer occasionally, have 3 ibanez' in my house and lust for a mini cannon.
> 
> ..Close enough?



Blasphemy


----------



## Fiction (Nov 18, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> If you can decipher this ibanez code:
> 
> F989403JJDKFGP76223MMNHA88
> 
> You've got my vote...



Oh, that's an easy one.

It's obviously the 'RGDKFG '98 Japanese model' and I do believe it is in royal blue.


----------



## TimSE (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm as popular as as many "likes" that these balloons I drew get.


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 18, 2012)

Is Fiction the same Fiction on Jemsite?


----------



## Fiction (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, I dont use it though


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd win an election for mod easy, for reasons I believe I've already enumerated. 

I wouldn't want to be a mod, though. Imagine having to go around banning idiots for Classifieds nonsense and patrolling P&CE. Fuck that shit, and fuck it hard. You have to patrol a website, man, and I don't have the time for that. I waste too much time on SSO already.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm running for mod because politics is good fun. It has nothing to do with wanting to do the job after winning an election. Ask any politician about that.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 18, 2012)

I am the obvious mod.

I can do this.

( &#865;° &#860;&#662; &#865;°)


----------



## Jakke (Nov 18, 2012)

I have sent around 600 emails to Alex about running for mod.. He hasn't answered, I'm getting depressed just thinking he might be sick, or that something happened to him... (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)

Please, somebody give me some advice.


PS. The stars were pretty last night.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Nov 18, 2012)

@ this whole thread.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 18, 2012)

:golf:


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 18, 2012)

13 more "received" likes than "given" likes!

This thread was an AWESOME idea!


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 18, 2012)

Resident hardcore Star Wars nerd (nevermind Grand Moff Tim ).

Just checking how popular I am and whatnot.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 18, 2012)

I recognize you


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 18, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> ( &#865;° &#860;&#662; &#865;°)


Oh god, it's on here already?


----------



## Dooky (Nov 18, 2012)

When are these mod elections taking place? Is there a thread about it somewhere? 
Who are the candidates?... Hmm, I seem to be more excited about sevenstring.org politics than my own countries where it's compulsory to vote and I haven't voted in 8 years!


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 18, 2012)

I LOVE LAMP


----------



## Fiction (Nov 18, 2012)

What mod elections?


----------



## Jakke (Nov 18, 2012)

^I have no idea... Is there something we should know about Tasmanians?



FICTION FOR MOD!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm in too, FICTION FOR MOD!!!!




Oh, and Jakke. It's back


----------



## Rick (Nov 18, 2012)

This thread belongs in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## synrgy (Nov 18, 2012)

I mean, I haven't been banned, or anything. Yet.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 18, 2012)

EDIT: Carl when we's gon' jam?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 18, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I'm in too, FICTION FOR MOD!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K now I recognize you with that avatar.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 18, 2012)

Rick said:


> This thread belongs in the Hall of Fame.




And in the future, coming member will salute our example. Us lucky few who posted in this thread, angels shall sing to our memory once we are all gone..

*You beautiful sons of bitches! We feast tonight!*


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 18, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> K now I recognize you with that avatar.





Where's your black ranger avatar?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 18, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> K now I recognize you with that avatar.


Well maybe i'll have to keep it around, it gives me a good laugh whenever i see it too. 

This is the only great thread i've ever been a part of. Every time there was another thread like this i've always been on a period of not being on here.  

I say we start a mod election poll!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 18, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> K now I recognize you with that avatar.



The irony


----------

